# I laughed ;)



## KarenRei (Jul 27, 2017)

Old video, so maybe it's been posted here before, but it's the first time I ever saw it, and I couldn't stop laughing


----------



## Quicksilver (Dec 29, 2016)

Yup, seen it several time and it's still a hoot to watch! Here is another funny one...


----------

